# Christian Loubotin Shoes- Love or hate?



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

I hate the color!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, those are hideous!! They look like wicked witch shoes!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2007)

Hate it!


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha, they really do look like wicked witch shoes!!!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 17, 2007)

metallic blue... am sure, sjp can pull this off.


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

wow, I don't even know what those would go with


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

They would look okay with the right outfit, but they're pretty much a no.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Eek, no..


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea uh no. They are so extremely ugly. My word why on earth would someone buy those nasty things.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

I hate those.....ack.

They look like higheeled bowling shoes.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

Ewww those are not cute. But I could see Victoria Beckam rocking those.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't like those at all!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 18, 2007)

Ewwww.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

Posh Spice was wearing one in white and she rocked it with her outfit.

But wtf is that?!

Boy George wouldn't even piss on that.

....sike, he prolly would.

But still - it's FEO.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish they would disappear, I wish they would disappear!! LOL (Clicking my own heels together).


----------



## monniej (Jul 19, 2007)

sharp shoe, aweful color! for those of you that hate the style, this is the trend for fall this year-high heel oxfords!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

SXXT! this is freaking ugly !


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 19, 2007)

I've seen shoes like those in white, and I fell in love with them. I don't really care for them in metallic blue though.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 20, 2007)

They're terrible! No one I know would walk down the street wearing those, only people on the catwalk could get away with it.


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2007)

not


----------



## Barbette (Jul 21, 2007)

I really don't like them, they almost make me cry

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish they would disappear, I wish they would disappear!! LOL (Clicking my own heels together).




i was thinking about that


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 21, 2007)

it looks like bowling shoes gone horriable. Well more horriable than usual.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 27, 2007)

flashy!


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

they look like clown shoes.. so ugly


----------



## wendy29 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well i love them.. I saw white one in a commercial, and i love them too.. (i think because its christian Loubotin..i totally wanna buy any CL shoes anyway)

bowling shoes on high heel are soo in this fall..


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 17, 2007)

HATE!!!! Those are hideous!


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 17, 2007)

*I **hate **those damn **shoes



*


----------



## smoochies (Aug 23, 2007)

yuck


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my goodness, those are hideous!! They look like wicked witch shoes! Haaaaaa!




I think I would like them in black though.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

Did the elves make these for the Shoemaker to find in the morning lol?

*Babyangel. *


----------



## princessmich (Aug 25, 2007)

Totally hideous!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 25, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

too ugly to be that expensive.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 5, 2007)

I think they would be awesome for a draq queen bowling league.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

Hate them.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

nottttt


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

ew. The only ones I really like are the platform stilettos.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 30, 2007)

haha those are horrible!


----------



## fawp (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't like them, either.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, dont like them at all


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 1, 2007)

louboutin or not, theyre hideous


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 1, 2007)

gross!


----------



## Fashionluvver (Oct 1, 2007)

ewwww!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hate them.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

I love the style. I'm just not wild about the color.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 5, 2007)

Ew.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are hideous! But on Halloween I could work them.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think they'd be so bad if they weren't metallic blue.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate the color and the shoes... lol


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my goodness, those are hideous!! They look like wicked witch shoes! My thoughts exactly and even more if they were black


----------



## Annia (Oct 15, 2007)

They look like witch shoes


----------

